# Is this plakat male or female?



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

I just got this little guy/girl from petsmart. The container said male but just want to make sure. Sorry it is a little active, cannot take a good shot of it.
View attachment 71920


View attachment 71921


View attachment 71922



And what is the difference between halfmoon plakat and reg. plakat?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

the ventrals are too long, i'm gonna say male. also, he has a male body shape (no extra "wieght" around the midsection where girls carry eggs.)


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Hm... That looks very male to me, but I could be wrong. Can you check to see if s/he has an egg spot?

And a HMPK has a 180 degree caudal spread when flaring while a PK will be less than 180 degrees.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SQUIRT1216 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok thanks. The label said it is a male dragon. Nothing about PK or HMPK. So i guess this one is a regular one then

This is the other one that I picked up, because it kept looking at me and follow my hand even though i was only gonna get one. Bettas know how to get to your heart huh. It was the green/blue one's neighbor.
None has a name yet
View attachment 71923


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Both are really gorgeous, I wish I had a dragon! "Dragon" or "Dragonscale" refers to the coloration of a betta...where the body is a solid color, usually white or a metallic, that makes it look like the fish is wearing armor.

For names:
The first betta looks like an Opal...literally! 
The dragon looks like a Lancelot.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Definitely a male, no doubt about it!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I second the male motion for sure.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Do you have any new photos of that dragonscale?*

The 3rd photo you posted shows some strange looking scales. It's not symmetrical.

The 2nd plakat is more uniform. Both are male plakats. 

I don't think I've ever seen a female plakat at petsmart.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

MSG said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a female plakat at petsmart.


not labeled as such, anyway. we got a female who looked plain steel blue and was labeled as a female veiltail, she turned out to be a purple mustard gas halfsun plakat. quite a steal for $.99!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I stopped going to the local Petsmart back in August I think. But the employees @ that store are relatively knowledgeable & have owned their own bettas for several years. 

I've been looking for these "mistakes" in labeling, haven't seen one yet. 

I definitely know enough NOW, but I'm not finding the the opportunities to capitalize on it before the employees spot it FIRST. 

Since June of 2012, I've only gone in these stores 12 times all together. Checked out at least 800 containers. 

2 mistakes of Veiltail males marked as Halfmoon males.


----------

